# FS: BNIB ATI Sunpower 4 X 39W Fixture Reduced to $250 from $425



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate to do this but I'm putting my beloved ATI Sunpower T5 4x39W (36") fixture up for sale. My priorities have shifted and I could really use the money elsewhere. This fixture was bought from Pets and Ponds and never used. I payed $460 for it and am willing to let it go for $425. My loss is your gain. Please note this unit does not come with bulbs (this is how they come from ATI).

Serious inquiries only please.
PM me if interested.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dang, I'm switching over to low lighting otherwise you wouldn't need to post this on here Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up, still available.


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: BNIB ATI Sunpower 4 X 39W Fixture $425*

This is still available. It is Brand New and one of (if not) THE best T5HO manufacturers out there. TEK stopped making their aquarium line and these reflectors are better than the TEK ones used to be.

Here are the specs:

"Individual parabolic reflectors for each bulb made from silver-coated 98% reflective German-made aluminum
Built-in electronic ballasts
Active cooling system
Acrylic shield
Two (2) 10 ft power-cords
Sleek, adjustable hanging kit to suspend the unit
No bulbs included
Superior design and high-end components produce 50% more light than most other equally sized T5 fixtures without using more energy. Fixture is wired with 2 bulbs on one power-cord and the other 2 bulbs on the other allowing for independent control and dawn-dusk simulation. Silver colored, bent aluminum body is lightweight and rust-proof. Runs very cool and produces virtually no noise.

The SunPower is a more economical version of the ATI Powermodule with a bent aluminum housing instead of a curved, heavy-duty steel housing. It also has one fewer cooling fan. Performance wise the SunPower is almost, but not quite as good as the Powermodule.

Common Sizing Guideline: soft coral tanks up to 110 gallons, mixed reef tanks up to 75 gallons and SPS dominated tanks up to 60 gallons.

Recommend Tank Depth: up to 30" with carefully planned placement of corals.

Power Consumption: approximately 2.0 Amps.

Dimensions: L35.0" x W9.4" x H2.1" "

Best regards,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have this fixture available.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up!


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up!


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping up this quality fixture.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up again!


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduced to $400.......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This fixture is still available. Make me an offer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a beautiful light! Bumping it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: BNIB ATI Sunpower 4 X 39W Fixture Reduced to $350*

I have reduced this light to $350 and it IS Brand New for Boxing Week! This fixture is currently selling on reef supplies for $561.49 ATI Sunpower T5 4x39W (36")

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Reduced to $325 for today until New Years.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up at this excellent price point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping up this brand new fixture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up. I am willing to take $325 for this amazing fixture.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will now take $300 for this light. This is a steal for this light. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have reduced this BRAND NEW light fixture to $275. I originally paid $460 for it.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Now reduced to $250 bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Now reduced to $250 bump! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone looking for a great light for a planted tank.....this is an amazing light for that price.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Light is SOLD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

